# Becoming a Freemason



## Jezebel (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi,I live in Italy there are many Masonic lodges,but I don't know how I can a member... I wrote them,they answered to me,And they talked to me about in the person...they said that they call me again for give 'em a picture of myself etc Anyway 2 years old passed so nobody contacted me anymore and I don't know what can I do to be a part of it.  

Sent from my AGS-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Dec 29, 2018)

You need to keep trying. It is common to hear contacts are passed to volunteers who do not follow up, or that a number in a phone number or letter in an email is taken down wrong.

You might note this
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Orient_of_Italy#Regularity

I am fairly sure the Regular Grand Lodge of Italy would be the one I would recommend - but does anyone have a copy of Pantograph  handy to check for him ?


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 29, 2018)

Bloke said:


> You need to keep trying. It is common to hear contacts are passed to volunteers who do not follow up, or that a number in a phone number or letter in an email is taken down wrong.
> 
> You might note this
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Orient_of_Italy#Regularity
> ...


UGLE is in amity with RGLI. The US GLs recognize the Grand Orient.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 29, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> UGLE is in amity with RGLI. The US GLs recognize the Grand Orient.


Thanks - I had it in my mind that the Grand Orient was widely considered regular..


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 31, 2018)

Jezebel said:


> Hi,I live in Italy there are many Masonic lodges,but I don't know how I can a member... I wrote them,they answered to me,And they talked to me about in the person...they said that they call me again for give 'em a picture of myself etc Anyway 2 years old passed so nobody contacted me anymore and I don't know what can I do to be a part of it.



Generally Masonry is in person. While it is allowed to contact lodges and grand lodges by mail you should never wait a second for any response.

They met you in person? Go see them in person again.


----------



## Elexir (Dec 31, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Generally Masonry is in person. While it is allowed to contact lodges and grand lodges by mail you should never wait a second for any response.
> 
> They met you in person? Go see them in person again.



While your answer might be the best in the US in other juristictions it is a bit harder for non-masons to directly approach masons or lodges due to diffrent reasons. 
Remember that in Italy freemasonry is under attack both from ordinary people and authorities.


----------

